# Craftsman 26620 router questions



## jonmulzer (Jan 4, 2008)

I know that the 26620 is a re-branded Bosch 1617EVSPK. What I am curious about is if anyone knows if the nice Bosch edge guide will work with this router? It is model number RA1054 by Bosch. Also, if anyone knows, are there any accessories for the Bosch that specifically will not work with its red brother?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jon, the 26620 router is different from a Bosch 1617 in the design of it's sub base plate. It will not use Bosch style guide bushings (or PC style for that matter) and is only designed to work with the Craftsman plastic guide bushings which are of poor quality. The edge guide should fit, simply measure the hole size in the side of your routers base and compare it to a 1617. Since most routers end up being fitted with aftermarket sub base plates or mounting plates for table use this is not a big deal. An excellent value for your money. Sadly this model has been discontinued.


----------



## jonmulzer (Jan 4, 2008)

I was generally aware that the sub-base was different. I have a Hitachi KM12VC with a full set of bushings. It was just that I was walking through Sears on day and caught it on clearance for $104 and could not pass it up. Can the sub-base be swapped out with the Bosch one to allow the use of better bushings? Or I suppose I should just look for a better aftermarket one eh?


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

*Bosch/Craftman*



jonmulzer said:


> I know that the 26620 is a re-branded Bosch 1617EVSPK. What I am curious about is if anyone knows if the nice Bosch edge guide will work with this router? It is model number RA1054 by Bosch. Also, if anyone knows, are there any accessories for the Bosch that specifically will not work with its red brother?


I believe that most of the accessories for the Bosch will work with the Craftsman 26620.

The edge guide from Bosch will fit the 26620.

Reference to plastic bushings is something that I have not seen. However, Craftsman makes a metal template guide bushing which is substantial and fits most Craftsman Routers including the 26620. The number is 25069 
. There are three bushings in the kit : 7/16", 5/8" and 1 1/16".

The Bosch guides I found to be much chincier (?), soft stamped metal, they do work however.

The 26620 has an over the table height adjustment that earlier Bosch model offers as an accessory.

Both are fine machines.

I hope this helps.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll try not to be to confusing. I have the Sears 26620 combo. I also have a Bosch 1613 plunge router and the Bosch RA1054 edge guide. The edge guide does fit the Sears plunge base. The 1613 sub base also fits the Sears but it does not accept guides as the router itself is set up for Bosch guides. Heres something I posted a awhile back that may be helpful. The router shown is the Bosch and that sub base is now on the Sears.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/5704-make-your-own-sub-base-pc-guides.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Craftsman plastic guide bushings were all that was available for many years, I had some from from 1988 which can be seen in the guide bushing identification guide here: http://www.routerforums.com/9577-post1.html These plastic guide bushings are what is included in any of the kits such as the sign making kit, and as a rule all you can find in most Sears stores.

The stamped steel Bosch guide bushings are designed to withstand the abuse of rough construction. This holds true for the older screw on style or the newer bayonet style on the 1617.


----------

